# Meet our NEW SUPER PLUSH MF! Help us name it



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Meet another addition to our Uber Towel Line up.

We are having trouble with the name so we wanted you all to participate in naming our new towel.

This is the Ultimate Super Plush towel! Its weighs at 700 Grams! And is 16x16.

If you liked our other Super Plush MF you will have to buy these! On top of it they are less expensive!










edit: added the pictures below

















We have a few names possible names, so please vote.

1. The Uber Oger Towel
2. The Uber Ugly Towel
3. The Uber Grinch
4. The Uber Oscar (thanks Chris!)

We should have these in 5-7 days!

As a bonus these will be part of the MF Towel Special we are running. (You will have to wait till they get in for shipping but you can take advantage of the special promotion)

You can order the new MF here

Check out our March MF Promo Here


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey phil :thumb: think you should re-word your post,it says at the start of the details on the towel,that it measures 700gm and size is 16 by 16 wrong way round :speechles


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

oh and it has to be grinch(i voted that) first vote ye ha 

what are these for??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Green Grinch does it for me too


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Surely it has to be The Shrek Towel?
Love it Phil - good fabric weight there, but I presume Chinese made?


----------



## fiestaguy (Jan 17, 2009)

They look nice and soft, might pick up a couple to try out. How about including "Hulk" in the name somewhere seen as it's so green:wave::tumbleweed:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> hey phil :thumb: thin you should re-word your post,it says at the start of the details on the towel,that it measures 700gm and size is 16 by 16 wrong way round :speechles


No, only "Its measures" needs changing to "It weighs"


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

it still needs changing


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what about the green meanie :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Need to be careful though, a lot of these names will be trademarks of the movie companies or whomever owns them, and we know what the States is like for frivolous lawsuits!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

PJS said:


> Need to be careful though, a lot of these names will be trademarks of the movie companies or whomever owns them, and we know what the States is like for frivolous lawsuits!


very true


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> hey phil :thumb: think you should re-word your post,it says at the start of the details on the towel,that it measures 700gm and size is 16 by 16 wrong way round :speechles


got it thanks now I have to change it on 25 other forums.....dam.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Got it!
The Gilbert Cloth/Towel, aptly named after Gilbert the Alien
Or possibly The Snot Rag....erm, for obvious reasons below!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i voted grinch but what about green giant? it seems a good bit bigger than the other two in pic. looks nice towels tho, have to be gettin me some of these


----------

